# Fursuit Fabrics



## NeoWyverdramon (Jul 19, 2008)

This is probably one of those questions for the experienced fursuiter, but I was wondering what kind of fabric, and what people actually use, to make fursuit tails and ears, when they're just separate, and not part of an entire suit. 

Cause I'll be fine with just a plain set of ears and a tail when it comes down to me getting ready for FWA next February.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 19, 2008)

Well, I'm not exactly what you would call experienced--having only one partial in the works--but I know that some fursuiters (who fall into the "pretty damn decent" catagory) may use felt for ears. That's cheap and convincing enough for just a pair I think. Also, you wouldn't need a large amount of fur for a tail, maybe a yard at most. Here's a supplier SPark the Purple Dragon recommends: http://www.distinctivefabric.com/


----------



## da-fox (Jul 19, 2008)

Well... if its just for ears and a tail, you can go in a Wal-Mart, or something like that and maybe you'll found some nice faux fur. You can also take a look in some little shop in your town.
If you wanna buy from the web, you can buy from Im Stuffed Fur (www.imstuffedfur.com) or Cr's CRaft (http://www.crscraft.com/products/productList.asp?cat=crafts&sub=Fabrics&L1=3&L2=1&L3=0&L4=0&L5=0)
**Btw, I recommand to you to send a mail to ImStuffedFur for the color you need, because on their website, they dont have a lot of stuff, but in their shop, they have a lot of nice fur! I bought my green fur from there... Im from Canada, and it was fast and very good service!


----------



## NeoWyverdramon (Jul 19, 2008)

Heh. Thanks. 

I'm still debating going to FWA next year as a Gaomon, like I had told some of the artists I would do in Artist's Alley when I went earlier this year.


----------



## NoxTigress (Jul 20, 2008)

A yard of fur could easily make you almost any kind of tail and ears.  And you can usually find it in most fabric/craft-y type shops, depending on what colors/patterns you are looking for.  Or there are a variety of good fur sites online, some of which have been posted here.

Some cheaper alternatives that would still have a soft, fluffy feel to them might be the use of velvet, though the expense of velvet can vary a little depending on where in the world you are.  (Example:  I could buy velvet in the US for $6-7.  Here in the UK it seems to run more along the lines of Â£15+ in cost.  Thats equal to almost $30 for a yard of velvet!)

Personally I use the same types of fur to make my ears and tails that I would use to make a fursuit with, if I made fursuits.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jul 20, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend velvet, I've found it a very difficult material to work with. 

Felt would be the best material for a beginner to work with for the lining of ears, as it's cheaper than dirt so if you mess up, you're not out a huge amount of cash. Since craft stores almost always sell crappy synthetic felt (as opposed to wool felt), also buy some inexpensive lightweight linen cloth and use spray glue to stick it to the back of the felt. 

I'd also recommend spray gluing thin woven fabric like linen to the back of the fur material you buy. Most of the stuff sold in craft stores, Wal-Mart and so on has a knit backing, which will stretch and bunch up as you sew it.


----------



## NoxTigress (Jul 21, 2008)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:


> I wouldn't recommend velvet, I've found it a very difficult material to work with.



Hmm... Velvet was one of the first and primary materials I've used for many of my sewing projects in the past (I started with clothes-making before fursuit-piece-making).  The only problem I ever really came across was when I was silly enough to assume that it wouldn't stretch and lose the grommets I had put in, without the use of something stiffer as a backing.  But that was all my own mistake, not a problem with the velvet...

I think this might be a case of "to each their own".

I'll agree with you on the use of felt for the inner ears though.  Thats what I generally use on mine.


----------



## AnyaDServal (Jul 21, 2008)

da-fox said:


> If you wanna buy from the web, you can buy from Im Stuffed Fur (www.imstuffedfur.com)http://www.crscraft.com/products/productList.asp?cat=crafts&sub=Fabrics&L1=3&L2=1&L3=0&L4=0&L5=0)
> 
> Wow, very very beautiful fancy feather fabrics. I want the brown fancy if/when I start or commission a suit for my raptor :3


----------



## Uro (Jul 23, 2008)

Just reiterating here but when you make a body suit did you say to "glue" a different type of fabric to the back of the faux fur so it wont stretch out?


----------

